# Compuertas Logicas TTL y CMOS



## fernandezleonel (Dic 6, 2007)

Saludos, soy estudiante de ingenieria y estoy comenzando con esto de las compuertas logicas, me mandaron hacer la siguiente investigacion y tengo unas dudas....

En la investigacion me hacen entre otras estas 4 preguntas:

¿Explique el funcionamiento de las 6 principales compuertas TTL? 

Elabore un cuadro resumen con todas las compuertas TTL y sus valores lógicos (Tabla de la verdad) 

¿Explique el funcionamiento de las 6 principales compuertas CMOS? 

Elabore un cuadro resumen con todas las compuertas CMOS y sus valores lógicos (Tabla de la verdad) 


he estado leyendo en internet y tengo estas dudas:
cuantas compuertas ttl y cuantas cmos son? por q yo solo consigo para ambas las and,  nand, or,nor...... con sus respectivas tablas de verdad, esto por que me preguntan por las 6 principales y yo solo consigo 5, y luego me preguntan por todas.

Ademas no estoy seguro si son las mismas para ttl y cmos.......( por lo q lei las ttl se hacen con bjt y las cmos con mosfet) pero en si son la misma cantidad de compuertas?'''


Gracias y disculpen si esto no podia escribirlo en el foro...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2007)

Bienvenido a la Comunidad!

Te recomiendo un libro muy bueno, imprescindible en cualquier biblioteca:

Diseño digital, principios y prácticas: de Jhon Wakerly.

En ese libro tienes la respuesta a todas tus dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandezleonel (Dic 6, 2007)

gracias por l ayuda lion.......  pero es de noche y no tengo acceso a una biblioteca y mañana trabajo todo el dia. y se me complica ir ( estudio de noche)........ solo pido q me aclaren dudas no q me respondan el trabajo.......... en lo q pueda busco el libro......


----------



## norges14 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mira a ver si esto te sirve


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

fernandezleonel dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, soy estudiante de ingenieria y estoy comenzando con esto de las compuertas logicas, me mandaron hacer la siguiente investigacion y tengo unas dudas....
> 
> En la investigacion me hacen entre otras estas 4 preguntas:
> 
> ...



me huele a tamposa..
las compuertas son las compuertas , sean TTL o CMOS, y las tablas d everdad son la smismas.
ni que discutirlo.

solo cambian caracteristica sinternas:
velocidad, consumo, tensionde sde trabaj, etc, etc

una AND lo es igual siemdp TTL que CMOS y su tabla es la misma.

que preguntas raras


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 2, 2008)

mmm las seis principales para cualquier familia de esas dos son
and, not, or, exor, nand, nor y ex-nor sus tablas de verdad son
and
0*0=0
0*1=0
1*0=0
1*1=

Not
0=1
1=0

Or
0+0=0
0+1=1
1+0=1
1+1=1

ex-or
0º0=0
1º0=1
0º1=1
1º1=0

y las Nand, Nor y Ex-nor solo les aplicas la negacion y listo


----------



## scrrr (Nov 17, 2008)

A ver ya pasó algo de tiempo....................................... pero no encontraba algùn otro subforo para meter esta pregunta  
es que necesito saber cuanta corriente se le puede exigir a una compuerta digital de tipo ttl  trate de descifrarlo en data sheet y se me hace algo confuso(no soy nada bueno en el ingles y menos en el tecnico)
Para ser mas exactos quiero saber cuanta corriente puede botar un buffer 74125 o 74126  como maximo 
sin dañarlo claro està.
ya que su funcion es entregar tesion no corriente


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 17, 2008)

algo claro es que no puede sobrepasar mas de 50mAmp ya que ese es el máximo Amperaje que sopporta un led, desde ahi te puedes bazar


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Depende de muchos factores, como la subfamilia (LS, ALS, HC, etc), la marca, el tipo de salida (Totempole o Colector abierto) y hasta la marca del CI

En el caso del 74LS125A de Fairchild por ejemplo te puede mantener un 0 logico absorbiendo (sink) hasta 24mA y un 1 logico dando (source) hasta 2mA, pero en un Texas son 16mA de sink y 5mA de source

Recuerda que para mantener un 0 logico la corriente debe estar "entrando" al integrado, y para un 1 logico la corriente debe estar "saliendo" del integrado, por eso son esas diferencias... 

Saludos...


----------



## luki_91 (Nov 18, 2008)

La principal diferencia entre TTL y CMOS es que TTL trabaja con 5v regulados +- 10% , y pueden manejar una corriente importante, en el orden de las decenas de mA, mientras que CMOS trabaja entre 3v y 15v aproximadamente, pero pueden manejar una corriente mucho más pequeña que TTL, espero que te haya servido, saludos.


----------



## scrrr (Nov 20, 2008)

hey muchas gracias por las respuestas ; 
en el datasheet puedo observar esto del 74LS125

Ioh =   - 2.6mA 
Iol  =     24 mA

 y es ahi donde me loqueo mas ..............
si cuando esta en nivel alto ( osea esta botando un uno logico) cómo puede botar -2.6mA?
es a eso cuando te refiers a que esta "absorviendo" o esta "dando"
a mi amigo ....no es que  te este contradiciendo con malicia sino que es que no entiendo eso de que 

si bota 1 logico  este absorviendo ( Ioh =  -2.6mA) corritnte  y 
si cuando  bota  0 logico este botando corriente ( Iol = 24mA ) 
segun  lo que puedo comprender del datasheet


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

mira que quilombo mas grande , toda una prueba de supervivencia :
(yo lo hice de chiquito, pero en esa epoca no habia internet para acostumbrar a la gente a conseguir todo preguntando a los demas ) 

ahi va:

animense

compras un ci TTL o el que mas te guste.

enchufas el soldador.

pones un tester en tension y otro en corriente o usas solo uno pero tenes que hacer 2 mediciones con un poco de ingenio.

veamos ........5v 10mA >>>> 0,05 W !
......................5v 20 mA  >>>> 0,1w 

hasta usaria un simple pote como resistencia variable.

que hago ?

conecto esa compuerta, le doy +VCC 5v y masa.
la entrada con un 1 si es una inversora y como la salida tendre un cero entonces pongo el pote entre la salida y +5v.

5v / 1 mA = 5K ohms ese sera el valor maximo 

dale sin asco si queres ver si se quema.

PROBA !AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

no es una bomba H


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 20, 2008)

scrrr dijo:
			
		

> hey muchas gracias por las respuestas ;
> en el datasheet puedo observar esto del 74LS125
> 
> Ioh =   - 2.6mA
> ...



Es simple... Io es corriente de salida, H es en nivel Alto y L es en nivel bajo asi que Ioh es la corriente de salida para el nivel alto.. Iol es la corriente de salida para el nivel bajo el signo negativo indica que la corriente esta "Saliendo" del integrado

Entonces traduciendo al español:

Ioh = -2.6mA quiere decir que el CI te va dar de salida hasta 2.6mA manteniendo el voltaje de salida dentro de los parametros de operacion (la corriente sale del pin) 

Iol = 24mA quiere decir que el CI puede soportar una carga que entregue hasta 24mA hacia el CI es decir la corriente esta entrando al pin.. por eso es el signo positivo...


----------

